# Exodons Found!



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

FINALLY, I found where I can order 50 exodons, and get this... not from 3,000 miles across the country, but from 3 miles down the road! haha

Aquatopia, a very small, privately owned fish/aquatics store down the street says they can get them with a week's notice.
Go figure!

I'll post some pics of the little yellow devils as soon as I get them.


----------



## Sanchezi (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice find!! love it when the store is close, as it is easier when transferring fish


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Congrats on the score


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I guess when it rains it pours!
I spoke with Pedro from Aquascape on the phone today, he is getting 100 exodons in Monday.
I'm gonna wait and see what his cost is, and maybe go with him instead.
Pedro is just so darn cool... been buying from him for a decade, and always he delivers awesome fish.
Besides, I think his may be a bit bigger than what I can get from the lfs, bringing my requirement from 50 to 40.
And, I know Pedro's stock is wild caught.

We'll see Monday!


----------



## Sanchezi (Apr 17, 2007)

can't wait to see a pic of them


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I'll do a feeding video.
Should be kickass.

Pedro is saying they're 3", so I'll probably get 40 instead of 50.
Thanks, Sanchezi, for following!


----------



## Sanchezi (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I would still get 50.... you will eventually loose some so might as well.

Also, cant wait to see the feeding vid!


----------



## Sanchezi (Apr 17, 2007)

i agree with Ægir -- those buggers love to fight and sometimes get ick from transport....so losing a few may be in the cards...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

You pessimists! haha

I have faith in Pedro, perhaps I'll go halfway and get 45.








(It's only a 42 gallon tank!)









He says they're about 3" long.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Alright muh ******... y'all can lick my balls, 'cause I just ordered 50 exodons from Pedro.









Hopefully gonna ship 'em tomorrow, getting them sent to my office so I'll be present upon delivery.









p.s. He gave me a really good deal. Pedro truly is the coolest.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Knew you would order 50...

Good work


----------



## Sanchezi (Apr 17, 2007)

i am now looking for exodons -- thanks a lot man!! ahhhhh a 3rd tank is about to be setup!!!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Ægir said:


> i am now looking for exodons -- thanks a lot man!! ahhhhh a 3rd tank is about to be setup!!!


Right on man... have you ever had them or seen them in a large school before?
They're pretty darn cool, I'm glad the elong thing didn't work out afterall, very happy with this decish.

I think Pedro has more if you want 'em...
I just spoke with his girl Nicole about a half hour ago, he's at the airport right now picking up a large order of stingrays.


----------



## Sanchezi (Apr 17, 2007)

yeah i had them before -- school of 40 in a 55 gallon...they rock...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Well, they arrived in excellent condition and are already frenzying over cubes of beef heart and blood worms.
They're gorgeous specimens.

I stopped by the lfs to see the exodons they got in today, and they don't look NEARLY as cool as the ones I got from Pedro... not as healthy (Pedros are the epitome of health), and they just have kinda an odd shape, like they were tank bred or something.

And, as promised, Pedro gave me a deal that was unbelievable.
Not only was the price right, but I ordered 50, he shipped 58.

Thanks Pedro!
In 10 years, Aquascape has always done me right.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Pics and a feeding vid or it never happened....


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

sh*t, ya got me... I might as well put an end to the big scam at this point,

There are no pics,
There are no fish,
It never happened.

Never,

Freakin'

Happened.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

You said good things about Aquascape... had to ask questions


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Oh yeah, Pedro has always been nothing but cool to me... I just get a little frustrated at times with stock not available and how hard he can to get ahold of.
It's not his fault what's available from S. America during different seasons, and he's a busy guy.

His girl Nichole is almost always available on the phone, is SUPER friendly and service-oriented.... oh... and she's hot as hell.









Even called me about an hour after the fish arrived, to make sure the shipment went well.


----------

